# Afida's twins!!!! :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well Afida had twin bucklings on April 26th.... they are adorable little guys. I'm still contemplating putting them on the bottle.... Afida is only 10 1/2 months old (accidental breeding buck jumped the fence) and doesn't seem to be producing enough milk for both of them. I've been trying to syringe feed them formula but that has been a nightmare.... they want their MOMMA! She is such a wonderful mom. I was really :shocked: that she is caring for them so well since she is so young. I haven't seen either of them poop yet though... :? but she is very attentive so I'm wondring if she is eating it???? I have seen them both urinate.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw! 
Personally, I'd keep them on Afida if she has enough milk, just feed her well, she's still growing


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

make sure afida has plenty of water -- give her molasses water or electrolytes and her production will come up. She mybe one of those who only produces just enough for her boys. If they are hungry they will take a bottle as supplement take it from experience! it doesnt take them long if they are hungry to take that bottle. Ive done it for a couple years now. Its usually at the week to two week mark that you notice they need that extra supplement or not


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my, look at those perfect poses and the expression on #1, how adorable! Congrats and wonderful colors! :stars:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the colors! They are beauties. :shades: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice... I had noticed she wasn't drinking a lot of water. I had tried the molasses water but she was not impressed... I also had given her vitamins and electrolytes in her water right after kidding... she wouldn't touch it. So last night I scrubbed out her water bucket and just gave her fresh clean pure water.... she drank about half the bucket and this morning the twins had full tummy's! YAY.... so apparently all of my efforts to get her drinking actually made things worse! LOL


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you try some Pedialyte? My goats liked that with ice in it when it's hot...

Oh, AND that lil buckskin can come faint in my yard anyday


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! They are just too cute!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! Handsome kids! Are these Minis or standard fainters?



myfainters said:


> Thanks for the advice... I had noticed she wasn't drinking a lot of water. I had tried the molasses water but she was not impressed... I also had given her vitamins and electrolytes in her water right after kidding... she wouldn't touch it. So last night I scrubbed out her water bucket and just gave her fresh clean pure water.... she drank about half the bucket and this morning the twins had full tummy's! YAY.... so apparently all of my efforts to get her drinking actually made things worse! LOL


Ah! Makes sense. The vet I consulted with when the twins were ill advised not to offer electrolytes in their water without providing a second bucket of plain old water as some goats, she said, don't like off-tasting water and will refrain from drinking altogether if that's all that's available. Maybe that's what was going on with your Afida.

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

These are mini silkies.  

She is drinking/eating great now and is actually getting a pretty decent bag for a 10 1/2 month doe! She is an AMAZING momma.... I'm so proud of my little girl.  

Deb.... these boys are half brothers to Angel and Mitsy.  They all have the same trouble maker sire! LOL


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> Deb.... these boys are half brothers to Angel and Mitsy.  They all have the same trouble maker sire! LOL


Troublemaker or not, he sure makes beautiful babies! Am glad Afida is doing so well.

Deb Mc


----------

